# flatband on dankung.



## DILLIGAF53 (Oct 16, 2014)

advice on how to attach flatband onto a dankung type please, do you put it over and through the hole then attach it to the arm?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I tie the flats onto the arm of the fork and then pull over the top. What model dankung?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I put it through the hole and attach the band to itself.
I don't do this very often, though, because I like looped tubes.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I think a dankung would be just right for an Ocularis style attachment. I sitting here trying to see if golf tees would work for that on one of my BB shooters.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

flipgun said:


> I think a dankung would be just right for an Ocularis style attachment. I sitting here trying to see if golf tees would work for that on one of my BB shooters.


Maybe use some big diameter rubber tubing with some other size tubing in it with a bearing.


----------



## DILLIGAF53 (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks for that info, i just fancied trying flat bands to see if they are better than the green dub dub i'm using. Oh and tree fork, i called it dankung but it's a stainless steel Chinese SS, that closely resembles a dankung, can't remember the name of it, i bought it on Ebay. Going to send for the dankung toucan, and asking santa for the scout. this SS habit is really getting to me.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

" this SS habit is really getting to me."

Habit? What habit? I have a couple dozen of them and I don't have a habit.

I have a Hobby.


----------



## DILLIGAF53 (Oct 16, 2014)

My wife would disagree with you there Flipgun, she say's i start to get edgy if i don't get my SS time, and she reckons i have a green tinge to me when i'm looking ( she would say drooling over ) at all the stunning SS on here, he he.


----------

